# Widest rim\tire that will fit my 66?



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all, I want to know the widest rim\tire that will fit my 66? I'm looking at these: Weld Racing 90-58346 Weld Racing Draglite 90-Series Wheel

Can I run 15x8 in front and 15x9 or 9.5 in the rear? And what spacer do I need? I'd like the fronts to look more proportion and not look like they sit too far in the fender. And I want to ditch the slicks so I want as much contact as possible. Now it has 15x8 in the rear.

Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

OK Batman, caught me on a good night, this question is asked so often on our cars that i jumped on my creeper and took a tape to it. Heres the two part answer.

1.) with stock style exhaust (they make a turn out right behind the rear tire)the max i would say would be 5" backspace on 15x8 rims and a 275 60R15 would not want that wide on front, i am running 235 60R15 on the front on 15x8 with 4" backspace and they barely tick the front edge of the fender when i cut it backing out (no problem on the road)

2.) if you were to get the rear section of the exhaust re-routed you could go up to 7" backspace with 15x10 (probably have to order that combo special made) and 295 60R15 but its a tight squeeze would probably want air bags in the springs to adjust the bounce and sway.

you have to remember that on higher profile tires 60 and 70 series the bulge out from the rim is around 1" on both sides making your 8" tire actually 10" wide at its apex and thats the part that will be close to your pipe and heating the air inside or worse yet melting your tire...not good!

Try these they make all the offsets you need, they made my wheels, little pricey but high quality billet wheels.

http://www.billetspecialties.com/item.asp?cid=16&scid=299&pid=1200

and here are teh specs on the draglite offsets and prices

http://weldracing.com/aitdownloadablefiles/download/aitfile/aitfile_id/176/


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Your car's tires look like they fit it well. Looks like I should try your setup. What size rear\backspace did you have? My pipes are dumped, you can kinda see from this old pic.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i got mine off a trailer queen 57' chevy so i did not get to choose the backspace. if i were to order i would get 5" backspace front and back on 15x8" rims front and 15x9" back and go with 235 60R15 fronts and 265-75 60R15 back, that will get you about the widest rear that will fit and also gives it a little rake forward. i forgot, you said he had trimmed back the wheel well lips right and it also looks like your pipes cut out before where the bend would be....may be able to go a bit wider then. It's amazing when everything is new how smooth and comfortable these cars really ride, they really were the best of both worlds comfort and performance for their day.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks bro! Yea, I though she rode pretty good and mines not all new.

I'll call around and see if I can find a dealer that carries these things!

I found 2 dealers, have you ever heard anything about these guys?

McCormack Racing
Harlow Racing Tire & Wheels


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep i used to play hockey for Harlow tire they are in Westland. you can also order direct from the two sites i sent you.....most likely they will need to order the backs at least so you may as well cut out the middle man.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 295/50/15`s on the back with a 4 3/4 back spacing on 15x8 rims. They barely fit, had to trim just a tad off the inside inner fender and wheel well molding.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Brian, were you on a travel league or was it a mens league? I used to play too.

As for the middle man, well I need to have them mounted and balanced anyway and that is usually included when buying new tires...unless these guys only sell and not install?

Rukee, would you happen to have and pics of the trimming needed? The PO appears to have already cut the trim, almost to where the screw holes are.

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That should be pleanty.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have any pics from the back Rukee.....wanna see how those meats look from behind, may just be the bend in my summit pipes thats close.

i still play at 46 Batman, was in a spring league when i was 15 that they sponsored, grew up right near where they are...the mount and balance too but any shop will do that if you take in your own.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Go on Billet Specialties they have an excellent "worksheet" that will help you stuff as much meat into a wheel well (keep your minds on the car!) as is possible. Explains backset offset, etc. You can download the form and print it. Eric


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> i got mine off a trailer queen 57' chevy so i did not get to choose the backspace. if i were to order i would get 5" backspace front and back on 15x8" rims front and 15x9" back and go with 235 60R15 fronts and 265-75 60R15 back, that will get you about the widest rear that will fit and also gives it a little rake forward. i forgot, you said he had trimmed back the wheel well lips right and it also looks like your pipes cut out before where the bend would be....may be able to go a bit wider then. It's amazing when everything is new how smooth and comfortable these cars really ride, they really were the best of both worlds comfort and performance for their day.


If you are rubbing with 15x8 and 4" backspace, wouldn't 5" backspace be worse?

Welds come in 3.5 and 4.5 as far as I can tell.

The guy at the tire shop said the GTOs usually run 15x7s. Anyone got a pics with 15x7 in front and 15x8 in rear?

And which tire should I run? I'd like something with white lettering.

Getting ready to place order, just need to know what to buy!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if rubbing on the fender lip you want more backspace (sets the tire deeper in the well) i am running 15x8 all around the 15x7 would work better in the front and look good with the bigger tires in the rear. get the 4.5" backspace and since you all ready have the lip cut a bit you could go up to 265's back and 235 fronts mine are 245's to give you an idea. it looks like theres more room than there is but they are as wide as i can get with the 3.5" backspace.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

those slicks I have are 275\60\15 and the rim is 5" backspace. looks like I had plenty of room on the inside, but they almost rubbed on the outside.

The welds also have 5.5 backspace. Maybe I should get that for the rear so I can still run the 275s?

So you agree the 15x7s in front and 15x8s for rear.

Now what is a good tire? You think places like discount or bell would have these instock? Or I should order them too?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep run the 5.5 on the back then and 4.5 on the fronts and you can get 275's in there. either will have a good sport touring tire depends on what you want to spent BF goodrich radial T/A's are classic white letter tires and good rubber for what your car will be used for but i heard they were back ordered. really when you drive it a few thousand miles a year your tires will probably dry rot before they wear out so its really a "how much you want to spend" thing. unless you like to leave a lot of rubber on the road...., i have a spare set for that


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

check the inside clearance at the shock bracket. that is the first thing that will hit.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

How strong are rims that use spacers? Do I need the billet ones?
Thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I have 295/50/15`s on the back with a 4 3/4 back spacing on 15x8 rims. They barely fit, had to trim just a tad off the inside inner fender and wheel well molding.


Ruk, you need a new tape measure, lol.. 295s on 8" rims don't look square, the sidewalls will be all sucked in. In trim the inside, you mean mini tubs and a narrowed rear I believe you. I love the look, but got some beers to bet on your setup.. :cheers



BatmanGTO said:


> those slicks I have are 275\60\15 and the rim is 5" backspace. The welds also have 5.5 backspace.


My CenterLines on my 66 have 5.5 backspacing on a 15X8 rim with 275s, they fit perfect and don't rub, I never looked inside to see the clearance. I've had 15X8s w/5.0? backspacing on the front with 235s and they DON"T Fit, they rub bad. Gave the tires to my daughter. Found some 14X7s Centerlines at the swap meet, w/225s, they also rub! Not enough backspace. On my 70, the 15X8s with 5" backspacing fit fine with 235s..


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

do you mean spacers like this or the ones that are basically a big washer that goes over the studs?


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I mean the ones that look like a big washer.










Bell tire by my house has the tires, I got the BF Goodrich Radial A/Ts, 235/60R15 for front and 275/60 R15 for the rear.

I'm heading down to the race shop tomorrow to get the rims. Welds come in 3.5, 4.5 and 5.5 offsets.

I planned to get 5.5 for the rear and 4.5 for the front. Then add 1/4 or 1/2 wheel spacers. I know for a fact 275/60 R15 fit with 5" backspace, as that is what those slicks are. They almost rub the fender. I will get 15x7 front and 15x8 rear.

I changed my mine and will give these rims a try.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

put them on w/o spacers and check to see how close you are to the lower shock mount in the rears, check both sides and front and back, if they fit return the spacers. those spacers will only move the rim outward...you'll be fine, gonna look bad A** with an aggressive stance, give the air shocks just a little tweak to rake it forward slightly, then TAKE SOME PICS...:cheers

Don't forget to have them check the fronts with the full weight of the vehicle on them and cut it full turn both ways (they will rub on the front lowermost tip of the wheel well)


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Those spacers put the leverage out farther on the lug studs. Not worth the risk in my opinion. Exspecially if you ever learn to drive that car correctly. Just a accident waiting to happen.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont have a problem with spacers but you will definitely have to have some longer wheel studs.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe I'll just forget about it then  Race shop is 90 miles away, so I don't want to have to return anything.

Going in 1/2" on the rear would probably look ok, but I aready think the front looks too narrow, maybe it is just the stockers that make it look narrow, but it I'm not mistaken the stock spacing is around 4".

I know 4.5 won't work in the back with the 275/60 R15, so my only option is 5.5 + spacers, smaller tire (which I think would be bad) or go with a different rim company.

I assume spacers in front should be perfectly safe. How hard is it to change the studs? You know the size of the stock studs?

The jegs guy told me spacers are fine, just be sure to get the billet ones if I plan to race it. He didn't mention the stud though.

Thanks


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I couldn't stand the ralley Is any more. So I decided to take a chance on the rims. I attempted to make the trip down friday for my rims but road construction put a end to that. And to make matters worse in that construction the car infront of my threw up a nice sized rock and busted my G8's window  So I got up early today and made the trip. Drove right by the exit for the dream cruise so I got to see lots of nice rides on the way down. Passed a nice 67 on the way down.

On to the rims, I'm very happy with the look of this rim and tire combo. Due to rain and driving 3 hours to get the rims, then going to get the tires I wasn't left with much time to mount them. I was able to get 2 rims cleaned and mounted. I lost more time as I stripped a stock lug trying to get it off.

So the big question, do the fit? Yes, but barely. Here is some pics of the rear. I'm a little leery on how close they are. But I think I could grind a few mm off the shock mount if needed. If was hard to get an angle for you to see the distance. It isn't much. If I convert to disk brakes like I plan to that should give me a few more mm as well.


















And a sneak peek. It was still sprinkling so I had to leave the cover on. Plus I only have this side mounted. It looks better than I could have imagined 










Do they make chrome plated drums? Maybe I could put that rust converter on the drums to make them look better now that you can see them through the rims.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Lookin good Batman, you should be OK as you will not have any thrust movement unless your wheel bearings are shot. On the drums just wire brush them and shoot them with rust reformer then a good coat of enamel....:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome look! Congrats!
How much room did it pick up on the outside, mine fit great. I never looked at how close to the shock they were, figured they fit or they don't. I put my Vette 325s on my Astro Van and had 1/8" to the leaf spring, tire never flexed and rubbed. You are fine for clearance, and you can keep the car lower. Just be carefull 1st time you get a car full of people, car will squat more.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I sure hope when mine is done I'm not afraid to get it wet. Chrome drums? Why don't ya just bolt the car to a trailer and encase it in plexiglass? Sad to see that car become a paper weight.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL, I count 8 times my buddy has blown me off (including last Wednesday) to give me manual driving lessons  A little annoying as he said he would before I bought it. I even offered to let him drive it in the dream cruise.

As for the chrome drums, I just want it to look pretty  I put covers on all my cars and spend hours making the paint look perfect, so I like them to stay that way as long as possible, thus the cover.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I can GAR aun tee you if you ever row that sucker thru the gears like it's supposed to be driven. You'll start driving it every chance you get. It's beautiful car and the wheels look great AND I undestand makin it pretty. Don't worry. Your buddy cancels a few more times and I'll fly out for your lessons in oblitherating tires. lol Have a good one.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

jetstang said:


> Awesome look! Congrats!
> How much room did it pick up on the outside, mine fit great. I never looked at how close to the shock they were, figured they fit or they don't. I put my Vette 325s on my Astro Van and had 1/8" to the leaf spring, tire never flexed and rubbed. You are fine for clearance, and you can keep the car lower. Just be carefull 1st time you get a car full of people, car will squat more.


I'd say I got about 1/2" clearance on the fender, but would have been less if the PO didn't cut the trim. I put a piece of wood on the tire to show.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The rim clearance looks great, nice fit. You can get trim off ebay or through the vendors if you want, but nobody is really going to see it..
I don't like to take the cover off my 70, I know I have to wash it before putting the cover back on.. Rain, it got dribbled on twice in the last year since paint, my cars new name is Princess, lol.. I'm just trying to keep the car nice and show ready, but I will drive it once it cools down outside.
Get some red caliper paint and paint the drums, or whatever color. Just use high heat paint, if not caliper paint then header paint.
Your buddy must be real busy not to want to drive that car, crazy..


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the trim is fine, you only see it when I take a pic like that, lol. When the time comes and I get it painted I'll likely replace it, but that is a year or two down the road.

I wouldn't call my buddy a *****, just must not be something he wants to do. I've known him long enough to see if it is something he wants to do, he does it. Thus, I assume he just don't care


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just don't stick your fingers up there!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I trimmed my quarters a little, and the stainless trim also. I'm considering a pair of Continental Extreme Contact DW 275/45ZR-18 tires on 9" rims....should be fine if I figure the offset/backspace properly.....E


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I trimmed my quarters a little, and the stainless trim also. I'm considering a pair of Continental Extreme Contact DW 275/45ZR-18 tires on 9" rims....should be fine if I figure the offset/backspace properly.....E


Eric, a 275 should be square on a 9" rim, stock vette rims are 9.5 w/275s. Backspacing is the same regardless of rim size???? I could throw the rims/tires on my car for a bit to make sure they fit.. :cheers


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the 9"s would be very tight. I'll take a ruler out tomorrow and take the same pic for you. Also if you converted to disk brakes it will push the tire a few mm towards the trim.


----------

